# Excitador PKRD15 inestable en frecuencia



## LinP (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola.

No sé si será posible que me echéis un cable con esto. 

Estoy montando un KIT de 15w PKRD15, en principio casi todo funciona correctamente, potencia estable, audio,etc..  pero se desplaza casi 1Khz en frecuencia nada más encender y sigue inclusive después de 20min.

Midiendo tensiones tengo varios puntos que el voltaje varía 1v  +/- en el circuito del oscilador. 

El transistor que más oscila en voltaje es un BC547 que está justo al lado de TSA5511
Los otros dos J310 que están junto a los 8 varicaps se mantienen en voltaje estable.

He probado a sustituir el trimmer y comprobado todos los transistores uno por uno pero nada.

El problema es que no he podido conseguir el esquema por lo que voy un poco perdido con el tema, casi a ciegas.

La alimentación es estable, trabaja con una MeanWell de 12v y 8.5A, más que suficiente, aún así he probado con otra de 12v y 25A y tampoco.

A modo de bobina del oscilador recomiendan solar un cable RG178 u RG316, vivo a los varicaps, malla a masa y al final de este cortocircuitar a masa, algo muy extraño y que personalmente no me gusta (no sé si todo vendrá po este tema)




Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé si será posible que me echéis un cable con esto.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don Linp  se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias sener mas claro en que se pasa ?.
A principio entiendo que la frequenzia de la portadora si deplaza de 1Khz , eso si pasa despues de ayustado debidamente lo Trimmer color Café ?
No me guta ese trimer color Café , el es de baja calida y si oxida internamente muy facilmente , ocorrendo malos contactos internos y canbio de valor capacitivo ayustado.
Cuanto a lo cable coaxial teflonado que hace papel de bobina del VCO , esa tecnica es enpleyado en equipos "alta gamma" donde lo cable trabaja como un circuito LC de alto  factor de calidad buy bueno , baja microfonia y bien estable con canbio de tenperatura , cosa dificil de si obtenir con bobinas comun hechas en hilo de cubre barnizado y nucleos de ferrita.
Aca tienes un Link ruso (hay que traduzir) con informaciones y esquemas electricos dese KIT : Вещательный УКВ-ЧМ передатчик PkBee NT 15W 2011v1 — Домашняя страница Непорожнева Антона
Aca tanbien tienes informaciones : Index of /manuals/PKBEE y ese aca : Index of /manuals y aca : Index of /sales/PKBee NT 15Watt 2011v1
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola de nuevo Daniel.

Pasa después de haber debido ajustado frecuencia.

He estado tomando medidas en toda la zona del oscilador y el voltaje es inestable en varios puntos ( 1v +/- )

El trimmer tampoco es de mi agrado, este tipo es malísimo. Ya probé e charle una gotita de WD40 e incluso con otro pero sigue igual, me da la impresión de que en algún punto del circuito hay algo mal que hace oscilar el voltaje y se varía la frecuencia.

Gracias por el enlace, he localizado la versión anterior pero me puede servir de referencia.

Saludos!
Julián.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 22, 2019)

@LinP ¿cuánta potencia tienes de ella a plena rd15?
y veo una desviación normal de 1khz, ¿estás bien, eso es 1khz o 1Mhz?
esto sucedió para este tipo de RDVV, pero ¿por qué no preguntarle a rfdeutshxxx que debe saberlo mejor porque ensambla y copia un pcb masivo y ninguno de ellos lo veo en un foro diferente? Es mejor que intente aislarlo o eliminarlo y buscar la estabilidad, y si Dudo que este recortador lo retire y coloque un 33pf en su lugar y mire ahora, luego vuelva a colocar el rd15


----------



## LinP (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola Radium.

Perdón, tienes razón, quise decir 1Mhz, se va completamente de sintonía.

Con los bías ajustados a 4V y la carga de 50ohm da los 15W.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2019)

Penso que tu PLL estas destrabado (malla abierta) o los pasos amplificadores de RF estan autooscilando volvendo loco lo PLL.
Tendrias de chequear eso que aclaro con auxilio de un analizador de espectros.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 22, 2019)

Podemos ayudarle sin espectro ,hacer lo que he dicho antes ,y si es posible hacer un poco de video .


----------



## LinP (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola de nuevo. 

Aún no tengo analizador Daniel, esta opción la tengo complicada,  empiezo a sospechar que puede ser cierto que esté autooscilando.

Radium he desacoplado la etapa amplificadora y sigue igual pero me he dado cuenta que al ponerlo en modo SET para seleccionar frecuencia(UNLOCK) se estabilizan voltajes y el frecuencímetro se centra en frecuencia.

También he sustituido el 78lc09 por un 7809 convencional ya que he notado que se calienta quizás más de lo normal.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Aún no tengo analizador Daniel, esta opción la tengo complicada,  empiezo a sospechar que puede ser cierto que esté autooscilando.
> 
> ...


Caro Don Linp tengo una pregunta: ? ese PLL cuando destrabado escribe "Unlock" en la pantalla?.
O mejor cuando lo problema acontece , ? hay indicación en la pantalla de Unlock?.
Si si es muy probable que los pasos amplificadores esten autooscilando y eso tiene poder para dejar lo PLL loco ( el no sape y nin tiene como saper en cual frequenzia debes locar).
Si cuando desliga los pasos amplificadores y quedando solamente funcionando el VCO y PLL todo anda bien eso indica que la hipotese arriba es valida.
Con buena voluntad y mucha paciencia es possible hacer una engineria reversa , o sea es possible dibujar un diagrama esquemactico dese Kit a partir de la montagen que tienes en las manos y conparar con los datos que te aporte en mi post #2.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Mar 23, 2019)

Mire el bucle pll sin conectar el amplificador si es posible extraer energía de bfg591.Añada un trimpot 1k para alimentar varicap y ajustar la tensión de la banda media y luego aumentar la potencia si todo ok,luego ir al bucle cerca creo ua741 porque no tengo que diseñar experimentos sólo en mis manos


----------



## LinP (Mar 23, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Don Linp tengo una pregunta: ? ese PLL cuando destrabado escribe "Unlock" en la pantalla?.
> O mejor cuando lo problema acontece , ? hay indicación en la pantalla de Unlock?.
> Si si es muy probable que los pasos amplificadores esten autooscilando y eso tiene poder para dejar lo PLL loco ( el no sape y nin tiene como saper en cual frequenzia debes locar).
> Si cuando desliga los pasos amplificadores y quedando solamente funcionando el VCO y PLL todo anda bien eso indica que la hipotese arriba es valida.
> ...



Hola.

Destrabado aparece Unlock y en teoría en caso de desplazamiento o error debería cortar la potencia.

Daniel y Radium voy a seguir vuestros consejos y miraré de aislar y modificar el PLL, creo que se está colando RF por algún sitio y está afectando a la regulación de voltaje.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Destrabado aparece Unlock y en teoría en caso de desplazamiento o error debería cortar la potencia.


Cuanto a eso tienes toda razón , NO deberias tener potenzia de salida de RF  cuando destrabado.
Hay un transistor que hace la función de cortar la alimentación del paso Driver (BFG591) y la polarización del Gate del paso final (RD15)  cuando lo PLL estas destrabado.
Una dica que te dejo aca serias sacar lo CI 741 del zocalo y aplicar una tensión ayustable entre 0V y 12V por  meo de un preset de 1Kohmios en lo pino N°6 ( asi simulando la salida dese AmpOp).
Con Auxilio de un Frequenzimetro debes medir lo rango de frequenzias generadas por lo VCO con esse rango de tensión , idealmente debemos tener  generada la banda de 88 hasta 108Mhz con ese rango de tensión (0V hasta12V) .
Si eso no ocorre quizaz lo cable coaxial teflonado si queda con su conprimento equivocado o hay algun conponente malo o  mismo equivocado en lo paso VCO , hay que investigar mas detenidamente.
Un Osciloscopio es sin dudas de gran valia para ayudar en esa investigación.
Otra dica serias tentar canbiar lo PLL (TSA5511) por otro nuevo , quizaz ese estas malo.
Otra dica para testear lo paso PLL : ayuste la pantalla para obtener 100.00MHz , ayuste lo preset de 1Kohmios para generar 101.00MHz en lo frequenzimetro , la tensión en lo pino N°3 del CI 741 tiene que quedarse bajo ( menos que 1V) .
Ahora ayuste lo preset de 1Kohmios para generar 99.00MHz en lo frequenzimetro , la tensión del pino N°3 del CI 741 tiene que subir hasta casi VCC (12V).
Si todo eso que aclare aca acontece lo paso PLL funciona o contento y lo CI741 debe sener reinstalado en su zocalo 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 23, 2019)

Buenas, primero ¿donde has comprado ese PLL para armarlo?
Segundo, ¿puede que por exceso de RF circuncidante el PIC que veo se haya corrompido y no funcione bien el PLL?

Y aparte que con el PLL desenganchado no debería haber potencia en salida. Sigue los consejos que dice Daniel Lopes...


----------



## radium98 (Mar 23, 2019)

Andrxx kk


----------



## LinP (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola de nuevo.

Pues he seguido todos vuestros consejos, desacoplando el circuito en varias zonas,  inclusive sustituyendo algún BC547, BC557 y el TSA5511. 
Sin resultados. 

También he sacado el BFG591 y lo he comprobado, después paso a paso he comprobado toda la etapa de potencia y estaba correcta.

LLegado a este punto me he decidido a comprobar electrolíticos uno a uno y mi sorpresa ha sido al llegar a la zona de IC741 para hacer las pruebas que me comentaba Daniel. Aquí habían muchas oscilaciones de voltaje y al retirar un pequeño electrolítico de 47uF se ha estabilizado todo el circuito.

Al no disponer del diagrama puedo intuir su función pero no acabo de verlo claro. Sin este condensador funciona correctamente, la frecuencia es estable y el sonido es muy nítido, sin zumbidos o distorsión. 

Os muestro la fotografía donde va ubicado dicho condensador.



Saludos y de nuevo gracias.
Julián


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 23, 2019)

Bueno, al menos de ha solucionado, aunque de una forma extraña... he hecho antes una pregunta a ver si me podeis responder ¿dónde has conseguido ese PLL? ¿se vende en kit para armar o como?


----------



## LinP (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola.

Seguiré investigando porque aunque parece trabajar bien no entiendo el porqué...

Respecto a la tienda es Holandesa pero envían muy rápido (no sé si está permitido en foro comentar las tiendas), es AmateurRadioShop.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola a todos , caro Don Linp en mucho mi alegra saper que "solucionaste" tu problema , mismo que sea de un modo muy estraño (acuerdo plenamente con Don Andraxx en ese caso).
Sin dudas algun eres un honbre se suerte en "sacar esa solución" asi al azar sin cualquer ciencia o raciocinio.
Jo recomendaria altamente a tentar hacer una ingineria reversa (dibujar lo circuito electrico a partir do que tienes armado en las manos) y conparar con los planos que te subi en mi post #2 de modo a saper donde va conetado ese bendicto capacitor electrolictico y cual es su real función en lo circuito.
Ariesgo decir que el si queda en la Malla de lazo del PLL , esa responsable por la estabilización de la frequenzia central de la portadora escojida , peeeero NO pudemos olvidar que la calidad de modulación FM es directamente en función del bueno funcionamento desa misma malla de lazo.
En tienpo , estube estudiando detenidamente las fotos posteadas (las dos caras) y pude verificar que ese diseño difere un poco del que jo aporte en  post#2 donde hay un grupo de 8 diodos varicaps responsable por lo ayuste de frequenzia del VCO y 2 diodos varicaps responsable por la modulación FM propriamente dicha.
Ya por lo que veo en las fotos posteadas por Don Linp , en ese diseño hay solamente 8 diodos varicaps responsable por la sintonia del VCO y NO hay los 2 diodos varicaps responsables por hacer la modulacion FM .
Fue hecho una mesclagen del audio entrante con la tensión de sintonia , eso funciona , peeeero jo personalmente no me guta.
Ese capacitor electrolictico que fue sacado en realidad molesta la respuesta en frequenzia de la malla de lazo , tornandoa muy inestable , o sea en realidade esa malla de lazo estabas autooscilando en baja frequenzia y tornando totalmente inestable la frequenzia de la portadora deseada.
Haora lo que si puede hacer es tentar al azar un otro valor capacitivo ( naturalmente ese mucho mas bajo )de modo a NO inestabilizar la malla de lazo y mejorar la calida de respuesta de audio modulada.
! Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 23, 2019)

Hola de nuevo.

Ante todo daros las gracias a todos por la ayuda.

Daniel, estuve mirando los enlaces del Post#2 pero existían algunas diferencias y no pude llegar a una conclusión.

Ahora estaba comprobando el funcionamiento y es cierto que el sonido lo notaba algo apagado, nítido pero pobre en respuesta.

Siguiendo tu consejo he probado con varios condensadores al azar, de mayor a menor hasta que curiosamente uno de 2,2uF ha resultado ser el bueno. Ha recuperado ganancia de entrada y la respuesta en audio ha mejorado muchísimo!

Lo cierto es que este kit viene con muy poca documentación, solamente una fotocopia de la placa y los valores de cada componente.  No me extrañaría que hubiese algún error ya que es un diseño que ha sido retocado muchísimo en estos años.

Mañana lo probaré más a fondo pero en principio han desaparecido los problemas de oscilación y se puede decir que suena bien.

Le he tenido que dedicar bastantes horas pero ha merecido la pena!

Muy agradecido por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos
Julián


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Ante todo daros las gracias a todos por la ayuda.
> 
> ...


Otra dica : vouelva nuevamente  lo capacitor electrolictico de 47uF a la tarjeta  , saque lo cuarto (4) resistor ( ese de cuerpo azur con colores amarillo , violeta , negro , rojo , café) contando de bajo para riba ( ese resistor estas abajo del inductor de 22uH) y ustedes comeza a contar a partir del capacitor "fatidico" de  47uF .
Canbie ese resistor sacado por un preset de 100Kohmios o de valor major aun y ayuste el al azar de modo a NO inestabilizar la malla de lazo , en seguida teste la calidad del audio modulado .
Despues saque lo preset de la tarjeta , mida el com tu polimetro y canbie el por un resistor fijo de valor ohmico mas aproximado que possible  for .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 24, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Otra dica : vouelva nuevamente  lo capacitor electrolictico de 47uF a la tarjeta  , saque lo cuarto (4) resistor ( ese de cuerpo azur con colores amarillo , violeta , negro , rojo , café) contando de bajo para riba ( ese resistor estas abajo del inductor de 22uH) y ustedes comeza a contar a partir del capacitor "fatidico" de  47uF .
> Canbie ese resistor sacado por un preset de 100Kohmios o de valor major aun y ayuste el al azar de modo a NO inestabilizar la malla de lazo , en seguida teste la calidad del audio modulado .
> Despues saque lo preset de la tarjeta , mida el com tu polimetro y canbie el por un resistor fijo de valor ohmico mas aproximado que possible  for .
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Hola Daniel.

Resuelto!!!

He vuelto a colocar el condensador de 47uF y con un trimmer provisional he ido ajustando hasta que se ha estabilizado el lazo y efectivamente, se ha corregido a unos 68K. 

He sustituido la resistencia de 47K por una de 68K y el excitador funciona correctamente con el condensador de 47uF.

Lo que no sé es si venden el kit con este fallo de diseño o hay algún componente que no está del todo correcto y ha creado este problema.

Muchísimas gracias a todos. 
Julián.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> Resuelto!!!
> 
> ...


!Ejelente noticia caro Don Linp , en mucho mi alegra saper que tengas logrado ezicto en esa enpreita!.
Haora contenos mas sobre ese TX , ? cual potenzia de RF logra sacar en la salida , el es realmente banda ancha o sea la potenzia de salida de RF es la misma ( o casi la misma) por toda la banda de FM (88 hasta 108MHz) ?
Seguramente lo Compa Don radium98 si queda muy curioso sobre esa questón una ves que hasta onde se el tanbien busca un diseño asi para armar.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola de nuevo.

Ajustando los bias del RD15 a 4,70v y con 12,80v da unos 14W / 15W en toda la banda aunque esta tarde miraré de jugar con las bobinas a ver si puedo optimizarlo un poco más. 

Ahora que sé que funciona bien quizás compre otro para armar un 300w 

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 24, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Ante todo daros las gracias a todos por la ayuda.
> 
> ...


A ver si es que el condensador que debería ir es de *4.7 uF *y te han metido en la lista de componentes uno de *47 uF* error que suele ser muy habitual con las prisas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Lo que no sé es si venden el kit con este fallo de diseño o hay algún componente que no está del todo correcto y ha creado este problema.


Seguramente algun otro conponente fue fornido con valor equivocado causando toda  esa situación catastrofica , pero muy afortunadamente entre "muertos y vivos" salvaran a todos" , jajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 24, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> A ver si es que el condensador que debería ir es de *4.7 uF *y te han metido en la lista de componentes uno de *47 uF* error que suele ser muy habitual con las prisas



Lo probé 

Una locura lo de este kit, algunos componentes llegaron triplicados u otros faltaban... suerte que en el taller tengo prácticamente  de todo.  

Saludos


----------



## radium98 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola a todos ,feliz de ver este problema solucionado fácil ,pero la mía no ,agradezco a don Daniel remmber todavía a mí y también he enviar pm a linp y preguntarle, pero no sé por qué no contesta también tengo enviarle todos los pa remmeber don Daniel, por supuesto,
piensas que se lso don Daniel ser problema en parte
He dicho que es un clon de deutch machine , le he pedido antes que bfr96 no es original me dijo que no y le pedí que me muestre la potencia del rd15 se negó de modo ia m seguro que él miente y no es nada más que copiar y pegar, pero con buen aspecto capas de oro
espero que alguien puso su mano y me ayude a happy end .


----------



## LinP (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola 





radium98 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,feliz de ver este problema solucionado fácil ,pero la mía no ,agradezco a don Daniel remmber todavía a mí y también he enviar pm a linp y preguntarle, pero no sé por qué no contesta también tengo enviarle todos los pa remmeber don Daniel, por supuesto,
> piensas que se lso don Daniel ser problema en parte
> He dicho que es un clon de deutch machine , le he pedido antes que bfr96 no es original me dijo que no y le pedí que me muestre la potencia del rd15 se negó de modo ia m seguro que él miente y no es nada más que copiar y pegar, pero con buen aspecto capas de oro
> espero que alguien puso su mano y me ayude a happy end .



Hola Radium. ¿Qué problema o circuito tienes?  Saludos



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente algun otro conponente fue fornido con valor equivocado causando toda  esa situación catastrofica , pero muy afortunadamente entre "muertos y vivos" salvaran a todos" , jajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Tu ayuda me sirvió de mucho Daniel. Ahora tiene una estabilidad de +/- 100Hz, mejor aún que algún Tugicom que he montado que rondan los +/- 250Hz.

Muy agradecido!
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Tu ayuda me sirvió de mucho Daniel.
> 
> Ahora tiene una estabilidad de +/- 100Hz, mejor aún que algún Tugicom que he montado que rondan los +/- 250Hz.
> 
> ...


Huuuumm ya hablaste de Tugicom, ? acaso serias lo excitador PLL  TX180 ?, busco por mas informaciones dese PLL ,el tiene buena pinta .
Haora cuanto a estabilidad de frequenzia de la portadora sintectizada , esa es directamente asociada a lo Cristal de Quartzo (3.2MHz) en tu caso
si quieres mas estabilidad aun , debes armar un oscilador a Quartzo transistorizado conpleto en una caja termica de tenperatura controlada (un horno con tenperatura  bien estable ) y la salida dese oscilador debes conectar a lo PLL TSA551 reenplazando lo Cristal y lo capacitor ayustable .
Si quieres muuucho mas estabilidad aun puedes sacar la referenzia de 10MHz de un receptor de GPS , dibidir hasta obtenir los 3.2MHz y referenziar tu PLL (opción esa muy cara y sin sentido practico , jajajajajaja)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola Daniel.

Exactamente, el PLL TX180, es  un excitador muy compacto, prácticamente hecho en SMD.

No tengo esquemas , lo compré hace 10 años y aún funciona como el primer día.  El sonido es muy cristalino y responde muy bien, con buenos graves. 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> Exactamente, el PLL TX180, es  un excitador muy compacto, prácticamente hecho en SMD.
> 
> ...


Entiendo , lástima no tener lo diagrama esquemactico 
Una pregunta : ?cual es la potenzia de salida de RF , es realmente banda ancha o sea manten la potenzia por toda la banda de FM (88 hasta 108MHz)?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola.

El Tx180 es banda ancha, da 1.2W desde 88 a 108

Este lo monté con un pallet Tugicom AMP300 y se iba a 350W en toda la banda. Funcionaba muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El Tx180 es banda ancha, da 1.2W desde 88 a 108
> 
> ...


Mucho interesante , y ese Pallet es uno que enpleya un unico transistor plastico matricula MRF6V2300NB ?.
Busco tanbien por los planos dese Pallet , tengo uno transistor dese usado pelo bueno en mi charratas y quiero darle trabajo , jajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## LinP (Mar 25, 2019)

Este pallet lleva un MRF151G con un previo MRF134. 

Teóricamente debería dar sobre los 300W pero según medidor supera esa potencia. Voy a buscar el diagrama porque creo que lo tengo en PDF por algún disco. 

Miro y te digo algo Daniel.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Mar 25, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mucho interesante , y ese Pallet es uno que enpleya un unico transistor plastico matricula MRF6V2300NB ?.
> Busco tanbien por los planos dese Pallet , tengo uno transistor dese usado pelo bueno en mi charratas y quiero darle trabajo , jajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes


Hola Daniel.

A ver si esto de puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> A ver si esto de puede servir.
> 
> Saludos.


No abre lo PDF , o mejor no hay contenido (aomenos para mi )
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2019)

Si anda  :Tugicom AMP300 V5


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si anda  :Tugicom AMP300 V5


Tienes toda razón ahora mi anda , pero antes no , nin a palos , jajajajajajajaj
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Mar 26, 2019)

Adjunto un reporte con anotaciones técnicas que me enviaron los de Tugicom cuando les compré el Amp 300, hace años.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2019)

tiago dijo:


> Adjunto un reporte con anotaciones técnicas que me enviaron los de Tugicom cuando les compré el Amp 300, hace años.


Interesante en ese reporte es mencionado como Driver un IRF510 , ? seguro que es mismo esa matricula?.
Ya vi por la internet ese transistor andando hasta 50Mhz , pero 100MHz aun NO !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Mar 26, 2019)

Yo diría que no lleva un IRF ¿el paso previo no era el MRF314?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Yo diría que no lleva un IRF ¿el paso previo no era el MRF314?


Mi refiro al aporte de Don tiago (poste#39).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Mar 26, 2019)

Pues no lo recuerdo. Ya no tengo ese amplificador, han usado varios tipos de excitador según la versión del pallet.
El segundo si que era el BLF, porque lo tuve que cambiar. Mi avatar es una foto que le hice al transistor que compré de repuesto 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 26, 2019)

tiago dijo:


> Pues no lo recuerdo. Ya no tengo ese amplificador, han usado varios tipos de excitador según la versión del pallet.
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno segun lo reporte por ustedes aportado menciona como "Bias 2" un IRF510 y "Bias 1" un BLF278
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## LinP (Mar 26, 2019)

He encontrado una foto del primero que monté (2012). La cuelgo como referencia.

Al principio no acabó de quedar muy fino aunque poco a poco lo dejé  decente. 

Creo recordar que hubo algunas versiones anteriores, las placas estaban lacadas en azul.

Este llevaba un MRF151G




Saludos


----------



## radium98 (Mar 27, 2019)

@LinP sin ninguna excitación de entrada tengo la potencia de salida si puedo aumentar el bote .que es 1k


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Ahora que sé que funciona bien quizás compre otro para armar un 300w
> 
> Saludos


Se no for pedir mucho antes de armar ese nuevo Kit, ? podrias escanear la tarjeta de circuito inpreso (las dos caras) y despues subir por aca (foro) para estudios y apreciación ?.
!Los valores de los componentes tanbien serian muy bienvenido!.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola Daniel.

Cuando haga el próximo pedido te subo los archivos.  

El pasado viernes me llegó un kit de 6w de otra marca, si os interesa puedo hacer el escaneo de la placa antes de comenzar a montarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> Cuando haga el próximo pedido te subo los archivos.
> 
> ...


!Siii toda información técnica sienpre es muy bienvenida !.
!Gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Abr 1, 2019)

En breve lo subo


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2019)

A continuación os adjunto el esquema en detalle del pallet _Tugicom Amp300 V5 _que* LinP *ha posteado en las las anteriores fotografías.

Saludos.


----------



## LinP (Abr 12, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Se no for pedir mucho antes de armar ese nuevo Kit, ? podrias escanear la tarjeta de circuito inpreso (las dos caras) y despues subir por aca (foro) para estudios y apreciación ?.
> !Los valores de los componentes tanbien serian muy bienvenido!.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Estoy en ello Daniel.

He tenido algunos problemas para escanearlo, lo voy a intentar con Sprint Layout.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Estoy en ello Daniel.
> 
> He tenido algunos problemas para escanearlo, lo voy a intentar con Sprint Layout.
> 
> Saludos.


buenas fotos de las dos caras tanbien son muy bienvenidas ( y mas facil de si tomar , jajajaja)
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Abr 12, 2019)

Hola de nuevo

Pues ahí van las imágenes (con la cámara del móvil), de todos modos miraré de escanearlas mejor.

Es un DutchRF de 6W. En la página oficial es posible encontrar lista de componentes, esquemático e incluso instrucciones de montaje.

Se trata de un excitador con buena calidad de sonido y bastante estable aunque para obtener una respuesta plana en toda la frecuencia hay que afinar mucho con algunas bobinas.


(No sé si debería dividir el tema para no alejarse mucho del título original)


Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2019)

LinP dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Pues ahí van las imágenes (con la cámara del móvil), de todos modos miraré de escanearlas mejor.
> 
> ...


!Wow , realmente un lujo!.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir lo Link donde es possible sacar la informaciones que aclaraste?
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LinP (Abr 12, 2019)

Hola de nuevo.

Aquí la info 

Manual y lista de componentes:
https://dutchrfshop.nl/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=2

Esquemático:
https://dutchrfshop.nl/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=8

PCB:
https://dutchrfshop.nl/en/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=9


Por cierto ya acabé el transmisor que tantos problemas me dio.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Lleva un codificador estéreo interno y una entrada MPX, frecuencímetro y VU meters para canales L+R y entrada MPX

El panel lo diseñé con Front Panel Express (gran herramienta)

Y ya está montado en mi pequeña estación de radio 

Saludos


----------



## radium98 (Abr 14, 2019)

Si vas a hacer la PCB de diseño de sprint y post LimP.thanks


----------



## radium98 (May 6, 2019)

saludar
debo pedir a ustedes ,potenciómetro de 1k debe ser mayor a 10 k importa.como después de una modificación importante ,todavía tengo auto oscilación cuando me gire los tornillos


----------

